# Noob



## Chris99 (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi folks, noobie here that love a cup, I live in Dorset


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

Howdy







from the midlands-shire


----------



## Ninelives (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi from the North West


----------

